# Anything open at Sommerville?



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

HS bass team has a tournament this month and wanted to go camp and do some pre fishing Birch Creek is closed we use to go to the one at the dam Overlook? But i bet its trashed also.


----------



## OG Donkey (Aug 22, 2007)

I know both State Parks (Birch and Nails) are closed to camping. I believe the boat ramps may be open....not too sure about the Corps park....


----------



## Realtor/Auctioneer (Jun 21, 2016)

Will give you an update tomorrow going in the morning 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Thx we are probably going to run up sunday and see if we can find any bass. Conroe will be mad house with that tournament.


----------



## paragod (Aug 25, 2006)

Made it up for weekend park was cleaned up most look like they had campers showers at Overlook well í ¾í´ but fishing was impressive sat 20 plus sun 11 and mon 12 all black bass 2lbs with a few 4s great time.


----------

